# Keep getting stood up by tree service



## debodun (Jul 30, 2015)

On Friday, July 24th, we had a severe thunderstorm. It took down two huge tree branches and lots of medium and small branches in my backyard that I want cut up and removed. I called around and finally got in contact with a local tree service. He said he be at my house the next day at 3:30 pm to look at the job. He didn't show up at that time, but around 6 pm he called and said he was delayed on a job and would it be okay if he came between 7 and 7:30 pm. I said it would be fine, but he never came. Called me around 8 pm and said he'd be over on Monday afternoon. Now to me, afternoon is between noon and 6 pm. Never showed up, but phoned me around 7 pm saying he had a problem with his truck and would be delayed. He actually came about 8 pm. Looked and said he be back to cut up the branches on Wednesday. Never showed. Called Wed. at 3:30 to day it was too hot to work, but he would come at 10:30 am today. It is now 11:30 am and he hasn't appeared. If he didn't want the job, why didn't he just say so? I am committed to him now because I said for him to go ahead. Since Friday, when I try to call him, he hasn't answered his phone, so I can't cancel. I'm not  sure I can get anyone else since I had trouble even getting this guy. What should I do?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 30, 2015)

Call another service.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

Debodun, I'm pretty sure that unless you had signed a written contract with this person, you have no obligation to stick with him.  I would get someone else to do the job, and turn this guy away if her ever does show up, don't let him touch a thing.  Sometimes there are consumer advocates in your area, either on radio talk shows or online, that you can complain to and get feedback from.  It's so annoying when these things happen, isn't it? Lots of unreliable business people out there, we always have to protect ourselves and our interests, that's for sure!


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I don't mean to be rude but do you ever just make a decision without asking others?



I like to hear what others have to say about things. Isn't that what this board is for?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

debodun said:


> I like to hear what others have to say about things. Isn't that what this board is for?



You're smart to get input from others Deb,  I just asked a question about my start up programs on my computer here, and I am very interested to hear experiences and advice from other members here.


----------



## oldman (Jul 31, 2015)

You may have resolved this problem by now, but we used to call this "getting the run around." I have also been in the same situation with a lawn care company that I gave the go-ahead for a project of replanting sod in a spot in my yard that was infested with grubs. The spot was about a 2 foot by 4 foot area and after I had the area treated, I had a man that did this kind of work give me a re-sodding price that we both agreed on, but like you, he never showed and he never called. I made several attempts to call him in the 2-3 days following when he was to show up and then my last message was "Just forget it. I got someone else." Luckily, we had no contract, just a gentleman's agreement with a handshake.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2015)

debodun said:


> I like to hear what others have to say about things. Isn't that what this board is for?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2015)

Place a sign in your front lawm

FREE FIREWOOD

YOU CUT AND HAUL


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2015)

When I called and left a message that I was going to get someone else to do the tree work because he kept putting me off, he was up here in less than an hour. Just leaves me wondering why contractors have to be threatened to get them to do the job.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 1, 2015)

debodun said:


> When I called and left a message that I was going to get someone else to do the tree work because he kept putting me off, he was up here in less than an hour. Just leaves me wondering why contractors have to be threatened to get them to do the job.



And what good does it do for you to spend time wondering about such a thing? I've never had to threaten a contractor. The job is done. It's over.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2015)

Is the job done now ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Is the job done now ?



Yes


----------

